# Wth is this lol



## Nickinator (Sep 7, 2013)

well...... i ran across this interesting ebay bin today lol what do you guys think? lol
i think this one beats the dolls on bicylces on craigslist.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-1969-RALEIGHNOTTINGHAMFOLDING-BIKE-ENGLAND-RARE-/141056277203


----------



## bike (Sep 7, 2013)

*Dog!*

Stole my pic!


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 7, 2013)

LMAO! The cat's expression in priceless!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 7, 2013)

Well it's obvious the seller is a little (totally) whacked. Wonder why the bike heading didn't start with *Gem Car *like most all his other items.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 7, 2013)

That's ONE PISSED cat!


----------



## Nick-theCut (Sep 7, 2013)

The last time I checked, foil doesn't keep aliens from eating your brain.
Sorry to deliver this news.


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Nick-theCut (Sep 7, 2013)

THE STIG said:


>




This definitely doesn't keep foreign objects or things out of there.

I'm sorry


----------



## vincev (Sep 7, 2013)

Picture has been changed.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 7, 2013)

Glad I took this picture then lol


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Ge Car*



GTs58 said:


> Well it's obvious the seller is a little (totally) whacked. Wonder why the bike heading didn't start with *Gem Car *like most all his other items.




Gemcar is the brand name of an electric car...


----------

